# Galveston Bay GPS coordinates



## Shoalwater17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I would like to poll readers on the reliability of the GPS coordinates that are posted on Hook-N-Line Galveston Bay fishing maps. Last week I plugged in the lat and long for "Bayview Reef" near the Kemah Flats and attempted to locate it once on location with my depth finder. I know the Bayview Reef is an old reef and probably filled in somewhat but I was unable to see any deviation in bottom contour indicating a reef, hump, swell, etc. Finally gave up running around in circles.

I've also questioned other lat and long coordinates for other reefs. Are these figures just that, estimates made by other fishermen and guides?

Do you find them to be accurate?

Thanks in advance.

Morris Covin
Shoalwater 17


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

I haven't used them many times but the few times I've had they took us right to the spot that was supposed to be there.

I'd think innacurate numbers would probably get reported and updated pretty quick but I could be wrong.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Unless you have some very good electronics, the chances of finding small contours is slim at best.Most low end Depth Finders do not have a powerful enough Transducer.I am just guessing you aren't operating a Furuno Deepwater Fishfinder by the type of boat you list as operating.

One thing you can do is get out of the boat, and walk around the area if it's shalllow enough. You find all kinds of things with your feet. 

Or, you can also get a long stick of PVC, and probe around, and see if you can bring up some of the bottom material.

Maybe that's why alot of people spend the Winter looking for places during Low tides from North Winds?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Reefs*

Just because it says reef does'nt mean you are going to see it on a depth finder. Most East bay reefs are hardly noticable on a depth finder. Gater


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Used a gps hook and line spot for the wreck off North Jetty and it was so accurate it was scary. On the otherhand, the Hannas reef is vague, and well away from the shallow best fishing spots. So is another East Bay reef. Not noticable on the depth finder.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

look for smal wave like on floor -more like bunch of small waves like a hart beat signal but next to each other


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Gps*

You may want to check your GPS with another GPS.
You may have a 30 meter deficet setting on yours.
This keeps the taliban from finding our secret fishing spots


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

#1 reason for being off is that the Map Datum your GPS is using is different than the Map Datum the Map is using. This can cause you to be off as much as 50yds.

I use the Blue water software and it is NUTS on when you set the map datum correct.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Just checked mine your map datum MUST be set to NAD 27 (North American Datum 1927) to work correctly.


----------



## jerry109999 (Oct 14, 2005)

Most likely these numbers are good but due to the fact the shrimpers are dragging all areas in east bay these reefs have been whittled down to just about nothing and you may or may not still be able to find the shell. Best bet is to check potential reefs with a sounding stick


----------



## PoppinDaddy (Jun 4, 2007)

I had an ancient Megellian 315 hand held, plugged in coordinates down in Baffin Bay, East Matagorda, and East Galveston Bay all from Hook-N-Line maps no problems. One thing to watch for on your GPS is the scale, zoom in to feets, no precent miles either. Miles and precent miles will put you off. Your user manual will tell you the estimated distance differences at each distance scale.


----------

